# discarded stock wa handles



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 6, 2018)

Many wa handles can be knocked off in one piece. Was wondering if any custom handle makers save these. I am interested in wa handles D, oval, or octagon only require horn bolsters no plastic or resin.

Willing to pay shipping & small cost for unused handles. Thanks Keith


----------

